# مَتَى يُسَمِّي العَرَبُ عُملاتِهم أسمَاءاً عرَبِـيَّـةً



## صبري النجار (21 سبتمبر 2006)

*مَتَى يُسَمِّي العَرَبُ عُملاتِهم بأسمَاءٍ عرَبِـيَّـةٍ؟*

إن ثمة عملات عربية لا نزال نتداولها وهي لا تحمل أسماءاً عربية !!

إن أعداءنا الصهاينة، يستلهمون أسماء أبنائهم وأسماء مدنهم وعملاتهم من العهد القديم ( التوراة).

وعملتهم المتداولة اليوم والتي يطلقون عليها اليهود الغربيون - هاشكيناز - اسم " شيكل "، قد استلهموا اسمها التوراتي هذا من سفر صموئيل الثاني ، الآية 24 ، ونصها:

"فَقَالَ الْمَلِكُ لأَرُونَةَ: «لاَ. بَلْ أَشْتَرِي مِنْكَ بِثَمَنٍ وَلاَ أُصْعِدُ لِلرَّبِّ إِلَهِي مُحْرَقَاتٍ مَجَّانِيَّةً». فَاشْتَرَى دَاوُدُ الْبَيْدَرَ وَالْبَقَرَ بِخَمْسِينَ شَاقِلاً مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ."

اخبار الأيام الأول 21 :22-25 "فَقَالَ دَاوُدُ لِأُرْنَانَ: «أَعْطِنِي مَكَانَ الْبَيْدَرِ فَأَبْنِيَ فِيهِ مَذْبَحاً لِلرَّبِّ. بِفِضَّةٍ كَامِلَةٍ أَعْطِنِي إِيَّاهُ, فَتَكُفَّ الضَّرْبَةُ عَنِ الشَّعْبِ». فَقَالَ أُرْنَانُ لِدَاوُدَ: «خُذْهُ لِنَفْسِكَ, وَلْيَفْعَلْ سَيِّدِي الْمَلِكُ مَا يَحْسُنُ فِي عَيْنَيْهِ. انْظُرْ. قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُ الْبَقَرَ لِلْمُحْرَقَةِ, وَالنَّوَارِجَ لِلْوَقُودِ, وَالْحِنْطَةَ لِلتَّقْدِمَةِ. الْجَمِيعَ أَعْطَيْتُ». فَقَالَ الْمَلِكُ دَاوُدُ لِأُرْنَانَ: «لاَ! بَلْ شِرَاءً أَشْتَرِيهِ بِفِضَّةٍ كَامِلَةٍ, لأَنِّي لاَ آخُذُ مَا لَكَ لِلرَّبِّ فَأُصْعِدَ مُحْرَقَةً مَجَّانِيَّةً». وَدَفَعَ دَاوُدُ لِأُرْنَانَ عَنِ الْمَكَانِ ذَهَباً وَزْنُهُ سِتُّ مِئَةِ شَاقِلٍ."


فلماذا نستخدم - نحن العرب - أسماء عملات غير عربية ونحن أصحاب الكتاب الكريم الذي يحفظه ملايين من غير العرب، ناهيك عن العرب !!

فما السبب في استخدام مسمى " ليرة" على نحو ما نجد في إيطاليا ؟

ولماذا لانزال نستخدم كلمة " جنيه " ؟






Guinea of 1791
http://www.dicamillocompanion.com/British_Money_Guinea.html

ولماذا لانزال نستخدم كلمة " ريال Real " الأسبانية
التي تناظر الكلمة الفرنسية Royale
والإنجليزية Royal

هذا في الوقت الذي رأيت فيه يوغوسلافيا عام 1974 تستخدم الدينار !!

فمتى نستخدم عملاتٍ عربية بأسماء عربية؟
صبري النجار


----------



## فتوح (21 سبتمبر 2006)

*ولماذا لا تكون لنا عملة واحدة أصلها إسلامي؟*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكراً لك مهندس صبري النجار على هذا الموضوع ولكن أتساءل

لماذا لا تكون لنا عملة واحدة أصلها إسلامي؟

وقد فعل ذلك الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي ذلك من قبل في عهد عبد الملك بن مروان حيث استبدل الدينار وهو عملة الروم وذلك عام 77 هجرية 

الدينار: كلمة لاتينية أصلها ديناريوس

الدرهم: كلمة يونانية أصلها دراخمه

الفلس: كلمة يونانية أصلها فوليس

القرش: كلمة المانية أصلها غروشن

والله أعلم

وأرى أنه لا بأس من استعمال المسميات المعربة وقد سبقنا في ذلك الأفضلون ولكن المهم والأهم هو التوحيد يا أمة التوحيد


----------



## eyesonly (6 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
باعتقادي أن العرب لا يثقون بانفسهم بما فيه الكفاية لذلك يحاولون جعل حياتهم مرتبطة بالغرب الى أقصى الحدود لأنهم يعتقدون وللأسف أن الغرب أفضل حالا منا في كل الأمور وهذا غير صحيح .


----------



## chopin (6 أكتوبر 2006)

اعزائي
التعصب لأسم عملة نحملها؟؟!!
الا يوجد شئ اخر يستحق النقاش

الم يذكر الدينار والدرهم في الأحاديث النبوية الشريفة
وما المشكلة في كون اليهود قد خلطو بين الدين ولمصالح الدنيوية
وهنا تعليق للأخ العزيز صبري


> قد استلهموا اسمها التوراتي هذا من سفر صموئيل الثاني ، الآية 24 ، ونصها:


وهل هذة هي التورة فعلا لنناقش ما فيها؟؟!!


انفق مع الأخ فتوح في الراءى


> وأرى أنه لا بأس من استعمال المسميات المعربة وقد سبقنا في ذلك الأفضلون ولكن المهم والأهم هو التوحيد يا أمة التوحيد


----------



## بدرالدين الأسمر (7 أكتوبر 2006)

التسميات لا تهم 
مثلما يهمنا اقتصاد عربي مشترك قوي 
يمكنه حمايتنا في هذا العصر الصعب.


----------



## هزبر المقطري (7 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع ................. ولكن انت تذكرني بالحقبه التى كان التتار يغزو البلاد العربية والعلماء المسلمين في بغداد يكتبون المألفات حول أداب الاكل والضيافة.
ان من المهم النظر الى المشاكل الاساسية في المجتمع الاسلامي والعربي ،هذا من ناحية من ناحية اخرى ليس من العيب ان نأخد من الحضارات الاخرى.
واذا كنا العرب نقلد في كل شي فلنتمنى ان نأخد من علوم الغرب مايمكن ان يجعلنا نرتقي العليا بالعلم والايمان.

وشكرا. أخوكم/هزبر المقطري 
هندسة مدني


----------



## koraz (7 أكتوبر 2006)

بدرالدين الأسمر قال:


> التسميات لا تهم
> مثلما يهمنا اقتصاد عربي مشترك قوي
> يمكنه حمايتنا في هذا العصر الصعب.



اعجبني بدرالدين


----------



## ابن سينا (7 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
الانسان من طبيعته إجتماعي ولا يستطيع العيش بمفرده او بمعزل عن الآخرين, ومن جراء هذه الطبيعة الانسانية تحتم عليه أن يخالط ابناء جلدته من محادثة أو معاملة, ومن هذه المعاملات التجارية ,ومن تباين البشر قوة وضعفًا تفكيرًا ومتانة جسدية تتباين ايضًا تحصيلاتهم المادية,ومنهم من يملك شيئًا لا يملكه الآخر وكلاهما بحاجة الى ما يملكه الاخر....وهكذا بدأ الناس منذ القدم بتبادل السلع فيما بينهم ,ونشأ مفهوم المقايضة, ومع تقدم الانسان واكتشافه المعادن استعاض عن المقايضه بتبادل السلع مقابل هذه المعادن,فقد سكت النقود الحديدية والنحاسية الى أن استقر العرف العام على استعمال الفضة والذهب في تبادل السلع (وخاصة الذهب) وذلك لعدة اسباب:
1.بريق ولمعان الذهب الذي ألهب القلوب والابصار في ضيائه,
2.ندرته مقارنة مع غيره من المعادن ,
3.سهولة تشكيله لليونته,
4.عدم تغيّره وصعوبة تأثره بالعوامل الخارجية من اكسدة وغيرها.
واصبح التعامل النقدي منذ تلك العصور على اساس الزاوية المعدنية والوحدة النقدية تعني "قطعة من المعدن الثمين ولها وزن معين مسكوكة ومختومة من قِبل السلطة وتستعمل في العمليات التبادلية".
أن الدولة البزنطينية هي اول من سك الوحدة النقدية الذهبية والفضية,*وجاء الاسلام وأقر استعمال النقود التي كانت متداولة بين الناس سواء أكانت من ضرب الفرس ام الروم ,منقوشة كانت او غير منقوشة لأن الاعتبار كان لوزنها وليس لشكلها ولأن الاسلام ربط احكامًا شرعية باعتبار وزن الدينار(الذهبي) والدرهم(الفضي),وحدد الشرع وزناً(شرعيًا) لكل من الدينار والدرهم,فكان الدينار =4.25 غرام من الذهب,والرهم=2.975 غرام من الفضة,* ومن أهم هذه الاحكام الشرعية:
1.أوجب الله سبحانه وتعالى زكاة النقد وحددها في الذهب والفضة وعين لها نصابًا في الذهب والفضة,(في كل عشرين دينارا نصف دينار,وفي كل مائتي درهم خمسة دراهم).
2.وفي العقوبات,حيث ان الشرع حدد نصاب القطع في السرقة(لا قطع إلا في ربع دينار فصاعدًا).
3.نهى اللهُ عزوجل عن كنز الذهب والفضة (والذين يكنزون الذهب والفضة ولا ينفقونها في سبيل الله فبشرهم بعذاب اليم),باعتبار ان الذهب والفضة نقدين ولا يجوز كنزهما وعدم إخراجهما الى التعامل والتبادل.
4.وفي القصاص,حيث أن الاسلام حدد مقدار الدية من الذهب,(وعلى أهل الذهب الف دينار,(جعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ديته اثنتي عشر الفاً اي من الدراهم).
واستمر المسلمون في استعمالهم الذهب والفضة مضروبة وغير مضروبة فارسية ورومانية حتى مجيئ *الخليفة عبد الملك بن مروان وضربة النقد الاسلامي لاول مرة في التاريخ وكان ذلك في سنة 75 هجرية وجعل الدينار الاسلامي والدرهم الاسلامي على وزن اهل مكة حسب ما مر سابقًا ,ومنذ ذلك التاريخ وجدت دنانير اسلامية ودراهم اسلامية واصبح للدولة الاسلامية نقداً معرفاً متميزًا.*
وبقي هذا التعامل النقدي الثنائي (الذهب والفضة)حتى اواحر القرن التاسع عشر حيث زالت تقريبًا الصفة النقدية عن الفضة وبقي الذهب سيد الساحة النقدية واستمر الذهب في تفرده النقدي الى ما قبيل الحرب العالمية الاولى حيث علقت الدول المتحاربة هذا التعامل النقدي بسبب ظروف الحرب وقامت بإصدار اوراق نقدية غير الزامية .
واما استعمالنا في ايامنا هذه الوحدات النقدية غير الدينار والدرهم فهو عائد الى ضعفنا السياسي والاقتصادي وإعتمادنا الكلي على الغرب في إصدار الاوراق النقدية النائبة عن الذهب والفضة,فالاوراق انلقدية يجب ان تكون مدعومة في البنك الدولي إما بالذهب وإما بقوة الدولة ,والحاصل الآن ان دولنا ليست مستقلة ولا قوة لديها ,بل تأخذ قوتها الاقتصادية من قوة الدولة التابعة لها,وكذلك قوة الشراء لعملاتها فمصر مثلاً عملتها الجنية(pound), والباوند هو الوحدة النقدية الانكليزية ,وهكذا.
العرب كقوم لم يكن لديهم وحدة نقدية خاصة,فالوحدات النقدية (الدينار والدرهم) أقرهما الشرع الاسلامي واصبحتا هما الوحداتان النقديتان المعمول بهما في الدولة الاسلامية.
الدينار:فارسي مُعَرَّبٌ , وأَصله دِنَّارٌ بالتشديد , بدليل قولهم دَنانِير و دُنَيْنِير فقلبت إِحدى النونين ياء لئلاَّ يلتبس بالمصادر التي تجيء على فِعَّالٍ , كقوله تعالى : وَكَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا كِذَّابًا إِلاَّ أَن يكون بالهاء فيخرّج على أَصله مثل الصِّنَّارَةِ والدِّنَّامَة لأَنه أَمن الآن من الإِلتباس , ولذلك جمع على دنانير .
الدرهم:قيل هو درم بالفارسيَّة. وقيل معرَّب درخمي باليونانية ,وتجمع على دراهم ودراهيم.
وعليه يمكن القول ان الدنانير والدراهم هي عملات عربية إسلامية,وهي التي يجب علينا أن نستعملها.


----------



## بدرالدين الأسمر (7 أكتوبر 2006)

:87:


koraz قال:


> اعجبني بدرالدين



شكرا على الرد،
ولكن لا ننسى واننا نحن معشر المهندسين 
نتحمل جانب من المسؤولية لتفعيل هذه الأمنية 
والتي هي في الواقع واجب نحو أمتنا العربية والاسلامية، .....
:87:


----------



## مهند الكاطع (8 أكتوبر 2006)

اتقد انه حلينا جميع مشاكلنا السياسية وارتباط حكوماتنا بالغرب وما ظل علينا غير العملات ن انا لا اجد ان موضوع العملات واسماءها بد ذاته مشكلة في هذا الوقت ، فاجد ان الأولويات توحيد الصفوف العربية والإسلامية ومن ثم تطليق الغرب المهيمين وبعدها يكون البحث على عملة عربية موحدة وسوق عربية موحدة وما إلى هنالك


----------



## بدرالدين الأسمر (8 أكتوبر 2006)

مهند الكاطع قال:


> اتقد انه حلينا جميع مشاكلنا السياسية وارتباط حكوماتنا بالغرب وما ظل علينا غير العملات ن انا لا اجد ان موضوع العملات واسماءها بد ذاته مشكلة في هذا الوقت ، فاجد ان الأولويات توحيد الصفوف العربية والإسلامية ومن ثم تطليق الغرب المهيمين وبعدها يكون البحث على عملة عربية موحدة وسوق عربية موحدة وما إلى هنالك



هذه فكرة جيدة


----------



## م_ خليل (8 أكتوبر 2006)

ليس مهم المصطلحات دينار درهم جنيه المهم نتعلم بالعربى


----------



## المهندس مهند (9 أكتوبر 2006)

اخوتي بالله عليكم نحن نحلم بالوحدة الاسلامية والعربية فكيف نحققها ونحن نختلف على ابسط الاشياء كهذه المسميات ولماذا لا نتحاور في ما هو اهم من ذلك مثل سبل تحقيق الوحدة وتحديد النقاط الخلافية ومحاولة حلها الواحدة تلو الاخرى .


----------



## kh_digital (11 أكتوبر 2006)

تعالوا نتفق ولا نختلف اهلا بالمسميات العربية ولكن من يضعها الحكومات في اجازة او مشغولة بالكراسي . انا و انت مشغولون بلقمة العيش التي تلقي بها الحكومات و هي غافلة
فمن يضعها الممزقون لا يصنعون شيئا سوي الخراب
ياخواني نحن لانتفق في رؤية هلال رمضان " فغطونا ولا نستحق التصويت " معزرة


----------



## eldaly (11 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فى الجميع وادعو الواحد الاحد ان يوحد امة الاسلام وان يرفع من شئنه حتى تكون لنا شخصية مستقله وان نسمى ابنانا باسماء عربيه ومن بعده اسماء عملتنا باذن الله.
وهذا لن يكون الا بان كلن منا يتق الله فى مكانه ايان كان صغير ام كبير وبالله التوفيق.


----------



## turki_mohd (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اسمحوا لي أن أسجل :
1- الموضوع مهم ويستأهل البحث .
2- لا علاقة للسياسة باسماء عملاتنا .
3- يغلب الأسماء الأوروبية على أسماء العملات في كل الأرض وذلك لأن الأوروبيين هم من نشر التعامل بالنقد عوضاً عن الذهب والفضة أو المقايضة . 
4- لا أرى خلافنا حول النقد أصله ومسمياته ، سبباً لاثارة مواضيع الوحدة الاسلامية . أو أننا جبلنا على الخلاف وبذلك تخلفنا . 
ياأخوتي : الصحابة كانوا يختلفون غي المسائل العلمية الشرعية ( ومع ذلك كانوا متحدين ،وارتقوا إلى أعلى الشواهق ولم نجد خلافاتهم العلمية قد أحبطت عزائمهم ) .

5- لمن يقول الموضوع غير ذي جدوى ( وكأنه يشير أن حوارنا جدال بيزنطي ) ، فلو كان غير مفيد لم يؤلف عنه علم من أعلام الاقتصاد الاسلامي كتاباً كاملاً .

6- القران الكريم والرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - اعتمدا اسماء النقد المتداول بين عامة الناس ، ولم يغيرا الأسماء ، لأنه لا توجد موانع شرعية أو اجتماعية من الاستفادة مما وصلت إليه بقية الأمم في كل المجالات ونحن نكمل ما هم بنوه . والسبق في التسمية للمبتكر . 

والله أعلم 

وللمزيد من المعلومات عن النقد ( أي العملات النقدية ) . راجع كتاب ( أحكام النقد في الإسلام ) للشيخ الدكتور : محمد المنيع . وهي رسالة التخصص الأولى ( الماجستير ) لفضيلته . مطبوعة .*


----------



## ريمون عدلي (11 أكتوبر 2006)

هل العمله مهمه ان سميت باسم عربي ...........................
انا في نظري ليس مهم اسم العمله حتي وان لم نطلق عليها اسم 
المهم في نظري كلمه عربي ................................
المهم في نظري توحيد راينا .................................
المهم في نظري بعد الفتن الدينيا ...........................
المهم في نظري موقعنا نحن العرب في العالم............
المهم في نظري انتا عربي بغض النظر الدين ...........
المهم في نظري كلنا عرب بغض النظر الديانات ........
المهم في نظري تنقيت العقول من الاشياء التي تلوثها والتي تخلق
الفتن الدينيا والتي وقع ضحياها الكثير والكثير.........
المهم في نظري وقفت الحق ..............................
اشياء كثيره احب ان اقولها .............
شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (11 أكتوبر 2006)

هل العمله مهمه ان سميت باسم عربي ...........................
انا في نظري ليس مهم اسم العمله حتي وان لم نطلق عليها اسم 
المهم في نظري كلمه عربي ................................
المهم في نظري توحيد راينا .................................
المهم في نظري بعد الفتن الدينيا ...........................
المهم في نظري موقعنا نحن العرب في العالم............
المهم في نظري انتا عربي بغض النظر الدين ...........
المهم في نظري كلنا عرب بغض النظر الديانات ........
المهم في نظري تنقيت العقول من الاشياء التي تلوثها والتي تخلق
الفتن الدينيا والتي وقع ضحياها الكثير والكثير.........
المهم في نظري وقفت الحق ..............................
اشياء كثيره احب ان اقولها .............
شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*هل العمله مهمه ان سميت باسم عربي ...........................
انا في نظري ليس مهم اسم العمله حتي وان لم نطلق عليها اسم *
المهم في نظري كلمه عربي ................................
المهم في نظري توحيد راينا .................................
المهم في نظري بعد الفتن الدينيا ...........................
المهم في نظري موقعنا نحن العرب في العالم............
المهم في نظري انتا عربي بغض النظر الدين ...........
المهم في نظري كلنا عرب بغض النظر الديانات ........
المهم في نظري تنقيت العقول من الاشياء التي تلوثها والتي تخلق
الفتن الدينيا والتي وقع ضحياها الكثير والكثير.........
المهم في نظري وقفت الحق ..............................
اشياء كثيره احب ان اقولها .............
شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (11 أكتوبر 2006)

هل تسميه العمله لها اهميه ......................
الاهميه الفاعله تكمن في دواخلنا العربيه
حيث نضع خلافتنا جانبا وننظر الي بناء
مستقبل عربي مشرق


----------



## ريمون عدلي (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*انا عربي*

هل تسميه العمله لها اهميه ......................
الاهميه الفاعله تكمن في دواخلنا العربيه
حيث نضع خلافتنا جانبا وننظر الي بناء
مستقبل عربي مشرق:63:


----------



## ريمون عدلي (12 أكتوبر 2006)

لماذا مشاركتي لم تظهر للجميع 
اريد ان اعرف ما هو العيب فيها 
.......................................


----------



## بدرالدين الأسمر (12 أكتوبر 2006)

ريمون عدلي قال:


> لماذا مشاركتي لم تظهر للجميع
> اريد ان اعرف ما هو العيب فيها
> .......................................



أخ ريمون عدلي مشاركتك طيبة
وأنا أشاطرك الرأي


----------



## eldaly (12 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يااهل المنتدى الكرام.
الى الاخ ريمون لا تتعجل الامور بارك الله فيك واليك نصيحة اخ لا تتعجل الامور ولتتحلا بسعة الصدر فضغوط الحياة كثيره, فهذا سيصبك بامرض كثيره مثل ضغط الدم والسكر وما شابه شفنا الله وايك وجميع اهل المنتدى الكرام ولكنى استنبط سبب الذى جعلك تعتقد ان ردك هو الوحيد الذى تم استبعده.
ولذلك هناك عتاب من حبيب الى اخوننا الاعزاء فى ادارة المنتدى بارك الله فيكم وفى هذا المجهود الرئع الذى تقوموا به, وهو لماذ لا نكتب كلمت اعتذار فى حالة اذا ما حدث خلل ما فى السرفر بدلا من ان نكتب كلمت محظور عليكم دخول هذه الصفحه ...........الخ, فيعتقد بعض الاخوه انه رسله خاصه كما حدث مع الاخ العزيز ريمون اعتقد انه حدث مع كثيرا من الاخوه مثلى.
بارك الله فى الجميع وكل عام وكل المسلمين بالف خير.


الصوره المرفقه للدعابه فقط


----------



## بدرالدين الأسمر (12 أكتوبر 2006)

eldaly قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يااهل المنتدى الكرام.
> الى الاخ ريمون لا تتعجل الامور بارك الله فيك واليك نصيحة اخ لا تتعجل الامور ولتتحلا بسعة الصدر فضغوط الحياة كثيره, فهذا سيصبك بامرض كثيره مثل ضغط الدم والسكر وما شابه شفنا الله وايك وجميع اهل المنتدى الكرام ولكنى استنبط سبب الذى جعلك تعتقد ان ردك هو الوحيد الذى تم استبعده.
> ولذلك هناك عتاب من حبيب الى اخوننا الاعزاء فى ادارة المنتدى بارك الله فيكم وفى هذا المجهود الرئع الذى تقوموا به, وهو لماذ لا نكتب كلمت اعتذار فى حالة اذا ما حدث خلل ما فى السرفر بدلا من ان نكتب كلمت محظور عليكم دخول هذه الصفحه ...........الخ, فيعتقد بعض الاخوه انه رسله خاصه كما حدث مع الاخ العزيز ريمون اعتقد انه حدث مع كثيرا من الاخوه مثلى.
> بارك الله فى الجميع وكل عام وكل المسلمين بالف خير.
> ...




:86: 
وهل أنت تتمتع دائما بهذه الصفات


----------



## eldaly (12 أكتوبر 2006)

اكذبك القول ان قلت لك نعم ولكننى احاول قدر المستطاع ولذلك احاول دئما الابتعاد عن ما يحرق الدام وما اكثره هذه الايام.


----------



## بدرالدين الأسمر (13 أكتوبر 2006)

eldaly قال:


> اكذبك القول ان قلت لك نعم ولكننى احاول قدر المستطاع ولذلك احاول دئما الابتعاد عن ما يحرق الدام وما اكثره هذه الايام.



:20: شكرا على سعة صدرك
وفعلا برهنت على تحليك بصفات حميدة
وأتمنى أن أكون مثلك، 
رغم أن هذا صعب احيانا:20:


----------



## خالد بن الوليد (18 أكتوبر 2006)

من يحمل مشروع نهضة هذه الأمة على كاهله يجب ان يهتم بكل صغير و كبير و بكل دقيق و عظيم


فلا تقلل اخي الكريم من موضوع بحث العملات و ما يجب ان يكون عليه شكل العملة في دولة الاسلام مثلاً

انا معك بانه هناك قضايا كبرى يجب ان نهتم بها و نوليها بحثنا و دراستنا حتى نحلها و نعالجها و لكن ايضا من يدرك التفاصيل و يوجد لها العلاج اقدر على القيادة و اهل للثقة و العلاج


----------



## نبعة المدينة (21 أكتوبر 2006)

*عجاءب اللغات وإلأمم*

الدرهم كلمه عربيه نزلت بالقرأّن واصلها يوناني (دراهما )
ولا توجد لغه في العالم نقيه فكل اللغات في العالم تقرض بعضها بعضاً بالمفردات.
فكلمة انتفاضه دخلت معاجم جميع اللغات العالميه فقبل ظهور ألإفنتقاضه الفلسطينيه لم تكن هذه الكلمه في أي قاموس لأي لغه عالميه وبعد ظهور الإنتفاضه الفلسطينيه دخلت هذه الكلمه الى معاجم اللغات .
ومن المفارقات أن كل دول العالم تستعمل ألأرقام العربيه ماعدا العرب فيستعملوا ألأرقام الهنديه.
استغرب احد الزملاء ألأجانب في دوله أجنبيه عندما حدثته اننا لانستعمل ألارقام العربيه في الدول العربيه .
وعشت في احدى دول البلقان وكانوا يخشون من لبننة دول البلقان . فذهبت الى لبنان فخشي اللبنانيون من بلقنة لبنان .


----------



## الألكتروني (24 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اتفق معكم انه مهما كان ايم العمله فهذا لا يهم 
بل الاهم مدى قوتها واستقلاليتها ومدى تاثيرها 
الايجابي على الاقتصاد الاسلامي والعربي.


----------



## ريمون عدلي (24 أكتوبر 2006)

واليك نصيحة اخ لا تتعجل الامور ولتتحلا بسعة الصدر فضغوط الحياة كثيره, فهذا سيصبك بامرض كثيره مثل ضغط الدم والسكر وما شابه شفنا الله وايك وجميع اهل المنتدى الكرام ولكنى استنبط سبب الذى جعلك تعتقد ان ردك هو الوحيد الذى تم استبعده

شكرا اخي eldaly
انا فعلان متسرع في جميع تصرفاتي في جميع قرراتي
نتيجه الي التسرع هذا قمتا بغلط فادح في التقديم الــــي
الجامعه ها الغلط حولني من البكلوريوث الي الدبلوم رغم
ان مجموعي يؤهنلي بارتياح الي دخول البكلوريوث 
شكرا علي نصحكم لنا انا الخاطي


----------



## ريمون عدلي (24 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا اخي بدر الدين الاسمر لي تشجيعكم لنا
وشكرا ايضا لوقوفقكم بجوارنا ومساندتكم الكريمه
لنا 
انا فعلا عاجز عن الشكر


----------



## FATAL (30 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع..
الحمد لله الذي هدانا للاسلام و العروبة
فمثلا اجدادي بربر امازيغ افريقيا رغم اصولهم فانهم ينتسبون للمسلمين دينا و للعروبة قوما و لغة و تقاليد
وفي بلادنا عملتنا هي:
الـــــــــــــدينار
وقد قيل الرجوع للاصل فضيلة
والباقي لا يهم.


----------



## Siyajuddin (15 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع مثير...
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*المشترك FATAL:*-
لم اغرف ما هو قصدك من كلمت بربر هل هي المدينه الموجوده في السودان التي تقع شمال مدينه عطبره وتبعد منها اكثر من 12 كلم ؟
ام قصدك البربر الذين كانوا يهاجمون مصر قديما
وشكرا


----------



## يوسف الساريسي (7 ديسمبر 2006)

قوة اللغة من قوة أهلها الحضارية والثقافية 

ولكن غذا ضعفت الأمة بأن تخلت عن مبدئها الذي فيه عزتها كتخلي الأمة اليوم عن مبدأ الإسلام فإن كل شيء ينحط أو يضعف، حتى ولو كان عظيما في ذاته كاللغة العربية والثقافة الإسلامية

اللهم أعزنا بالإسلام ووحد كلمة هذه الأمة


----------



## albsqlony (5 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً
محمود البسقلونى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=308794


----------



## مهندس ايمن نافع (13 يناير 2007)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## كامو (7 أبريل 2007)

انا أعتقد أنه يتوجب علينا رفع المستوى الأقتصادي وبناء منتدى اقتصادي اسلامي ،ووضع خطط واستراتيجيات مالية وأقتصادية متطورة بدلا من الخوض في هذه الأحاديث
سبق السيف العدل ،واستقرت هذه الأسماء ، لقد حاول الكثير من قبل تعريب الأسماء ولم يكتب لهم النجاح ،فسموا الكومبيوتر (حاسوب) والتلفزيون (تلفاز) والراديو (مذياع) والتلفون (هاتف) وماذا حصل ؟؟؟؟؟لاشيْ


----------



## الجدى (5 مايو 2007)

أرى أنه يجب علينا أن نتعلم فقه الأولويات , فالهدف الأسمى هو الوحدة العربية , فهل تمت الوحدة العربية , اذا تمت الوحدة لامتنا العربية , فأننا نكون ما يسمى بالإقتصاد الموحد , و الإقتصاد الموحد يلزمه , عمله موحدة , أى أننا يجب أن نبنى القمة الهرمية أولا ً و هى الوحدة ثم يتفرع منه الإقتصاد و يتفرع منه لجان لتعريب العملات و المسميات الغير العربية التى تنتشر فى الاقتصاد كأى علم من العلوم 

و من المعلوم أن أسماء العملات متغيرات و تختلف بإختلاف العصور , و أرى أن ذكرها بالدرهم و الدينار فى الحديث أنه ليس بواجب علينا أن نسمى بالدرهم و الدينار , لأن هذا من أمور الدنيا التى قال المصطفى فيها أنتم أعلم بشؤون دنياكم, و من الممكن تسمية أسماء العملات بأسماء عربية كأن تسمى العملة العربية الموحدة و تشتق من مادة كلمة " عرب " فتدعى مثلا ً "عربن" فتقول إشتريت كيس من الحلو بعشرين عربن
و بتوحيد العملة يقوى الاقتصاد و يزدهر كما تم فى أوربا


----------



## kh_digital (6 مايو 2007)

كلام جميل أخي محمد لكن للأسف القائمين علي شؤن العرب الإقتصاديه في واد آخر غير وادينا
لهم رؤية غير رؤيتنا يمكن همهم مقدار مكسبهم من فترة تواجدهم علي الكرسي ويستغلوا حساباتهم و علمهم و نظرياتهم و خبرتهم وشياطينهم لهذا السبب
فإلي الله المشتكي . . . . . . . ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله


----------



## علي عمر احمد صالح (6 مايو 2007)

لازم يكون في عملة عربية واحدة وبنسميها اسماء عربية كما ايام الخلفاء


----------



## الجدى (6 مايو 2007)

kh_digital قال:


> كلام جميل أخي محمد لكن للأسف القائمين علي شؤن العرب الإقتصاديه في واد آخر غير وادينا
> لهم رؤية غير رؤيتنا يمكن همهم مقدار مكسبهم من فترة تواجدهم علي الكرسي ويستغلوا حساباتهم و علمهم و نظرياتهم و خبرتهم وشياطينهم لهذا السبب
> فإلي الله المشتكي . . . . . . . ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله


*******************************************************************************************************************
أخى العزيز / من الممكن أن تكون يوما ً وزيرا ً و ليس ببعيد , فتنوى نية لوجه الله أن تعمل من أجل الاسلام


----------

